# depression sucks all motivation and energy to work out



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Do u guys feel this ? The last days I've been skipping exercise cause i feel no motivation and I feel like almost tired all the time, no energy to do nothing.

I don't think its because my gym membership has expired cause I have adjustable dumbbells at home. I feel like: what's the point ? and that mentality is persisting in other things that I have to do, not only sport.

_Did it happened to you guys ?_ If I'm feeling that low, soon I'll give up diet too, I'll not care about rest, sleep and become a pile of blubber again.:no


----------



## Greyfox78659 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, I have had that too. I have learned to keep going on with life. Why, I do not know.:blank People say I am a total pessimist but I know really I am a optimist with a realistic outlook.:yes There is not much to be optimistic about with things the way they are in the world, but that could change, soon hopefully.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been there too trust me. When I'm depressed all I want to do is eat.. I wish it were the other way around and I was like those people with no appetite lol. Motivation to workout is hard when you are constantly depressed and fatigued.. if it weren't for my antidepressants I'd probably be overweight.


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

Man that is part of life. The way I deal with it is by at least doing something. As far as working out its tricky.

When I really dont feel like working out I do short workouts, and many times I end up doing the whole thing since I get jacked up when I start and when I do a short workout at least I did something. One thing that helps me get started is warming up, its a lot easier to get myself to warm up then start working out so I just focus on warming up and once Im done I get more in the mood. 

You can also get a picture/poster of a super hot chick or of some athlete you admire. 

The important thing to remember there is no ONE super motivator that will push you forever. You need an arsenal of different motivators that will help on different days.

So all you have to do is get on it....hehe


----------



## Silent Hell (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep me too. I thought purchasing a new bicycle would help me out, so I researched relentlessly until I found the perfect one in my price range. Since I bought it I've forced myself to ride it 3 times hoping I'd overcome my lack of motivation, but I haven't. I used to love riding my bike even when I was depressed, but now I don't care for it. 


Even things that used to be motivating like a good selection of work out songs, sunny weather, going to the park, walking dogs, or even promising myself rewards like new athletic shoes have not been able to get me to maintain a workout schedule.


----------



## shybri (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been that depressed, and I don't really know what to say except that maybe you should try something new to help with your depression so you can keep working out and dieting, etc. I have been lucky enough to just get it in waves, but when it hits it feels like I can't imagine another day of this kind of pain, so of course working out isn't gonna happen. 
How long have you been getting this depressed?
Any guesses on what might be causing it?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

shybri said:


> How long have you been getting this depressed?
> Any guesses on what might be causing it?


Well, I only started to work out and keeping a diet like 5 weeks ago. Before that I ate like 1kg of sweets a day, junk and went to sleep when the sun was rising, or even slept during day. I had deep depression that time. But when I changed my lifestyle to do exercise, eat healthy and sleep accordingly, combined with a successful exposure therapy I felt like a new man.

What caused it ? Well, I think that interrupting that therapy caused it, cause I lost all the confidence and hope I gained during it. Other reasons, I cannot see. I interrupted for the last week.

But it's all good now, I haven't cheated on the diet, but I skipped some day of workout. I'll start warming up, like ''eek a mouse'' said, good ideea. All I wanted was a steady progress in losing weight, u know ?

Topic remains open for others who have same problems.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Make yourself take the first step. Tell yourself you'll just go for a walk, but dress for a jog. You may end up having the energy to jog after a bit of walking; if not, just go for a long walk. Walks are also fantastic for depression. 

At home, just sit down and do a few curls with your dumbbells; if you get the energy to do more - which will often happen once you get started - do more; if you don't at least you've done something, even if it's not much.


----------



## StomachFullofButterflies (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes i do have that before. In fact it comes and go. I will feel restless and all i wanted to do is to stay at home. Part of it also due to the anxiety that im facing. I want to go out there and do many things but there are too much 'what if'. And then over time, i became too used to staying at home. Now its even harder to get out to do anything.


----------



## Nostos (Mar 30, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Do u guys feel this ? The last days I've been skipping exercise cause i feel no motivation and I feel like almost tired all the time, no energy to do nothing.
> 
> I don't think its because my gym membership has expired cause I have adjustable dumbbells at home. I feel like: what's the point ? and that mentality is persisting in other things that I have to do, not only sport.
> 
> _Did it happened to you guys ?_ If I'm feeling that low, soon I'll give up diet too, I'll not care about rest, sleep and become a pile of blubber again.:no


 yeap- I haven't exercised in months...too depressed. I'm planning on going to the gym tomorrow (but that's what I said yesterday =P)


----------



## msbxa (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes I notice this very much so in the last year or so. I've been doing weightlifting for years but I feel I'm getting bored and losing motivation to go now. I used to work out for around 5 days a week for like 2 hours a day, now I will go like 2-3 times a week for like 45 minutes. 
Another reason I don't go as much is because I just can't stand constantly being surronded by a crowd anymore. I'm just about fed up with that its quite frustrating always having to be surrounded by others when I want to hit the weights...


----------



## Dan208 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm actually trying to motivate myself to getting into a routine again. It's been probably 2 months since I last worked out. I feel horrible, but I just can't work myself up to it lately.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I agree. It's like I have no energy to do anything.


----------



## pickyone (Apr 5, 2011)

Just do it. Just go through the freaking motions. Fake work out. Turn up the music do 3 sets of 15 of anything and move on from there. Don't stop. You're on fire. So do it. One cannot be depressed while in motion. No matter how much you want to quit inside, just growl, grrrrrr, and do it. Drink some water, eat an apple, work out. Don't quit ... EVER. You're on fire inside so use it for something usefull. 

I know, I'm a little dramatic but hey whatever it takes.


----------

